# Help opening .PDF attachments in Outlook 2007



## kberlen (Jan 1, 2010)

I recently migrated to Outlook 2007 as my e-mail client after years of using Eudora. I have one nagging problem I have not been able to overcome. If I receive a .PDF file as an attachment, Outlook forces me to save it before I can open it. Does anyone have a thought on how I can just open the PDF directly from Outlook without first saving it? Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

That's a security feature to stop you opening a possibly infected attachment.
Saving it first allows your antivirus application to scan it upon opening, which it may not be able to do when it's attached to an email.

You can turn that security feature off if you want to:
Open Outlook
Click "Tools" >> "Trust Centre"
In the left pane, click "Attachment Handling"
UNTICK "Turn Off Attachment Preview"


----------



## kberlen (Jan 1, 2010)

That option was not selected , but I have tried it both ways in the past, and regardless of this setting it always forces me to save before I can open a .PDF

I understand the security implications. The .PDF files I receive are from trusted sources, and prior to moving to Outlook 2007 for e-mail, I had been doing this for years in Eudora without any problems. 

Thanks for your time and suggestion,

Kevin


----------



## kberlen (Jan 1, 2010)

Any other ideas out there? Hard to believe this has everyone stumped. Thanks for looking,

Kevin


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Is this ONLY with pdf's, or with any attachments? If it's only PDF attachments, make sure you have the most current version of acrobat reader installed.


----------



## kberlen (Jan 1, 2010)

The only problem I have with attachments is .PDF files. I am using the 10.X version of the Adobe reader, and it automatically updates regularly. Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## johnsrock (Jul 27, 2011)

It seems to be look like that your preference setting is secured which did not allow you to open PDF attachment. Go to preference setting and find attachment setting. However, If you are using gmail, it doesn't happen at all because gmail support PDF attachment preview. Thanks


----------

